# Gas door doesn't lock



## Xmsteel (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I was messing around with my 2003 Murano and noticed my gas door doesn't lock when I lock the vehicle.

I left the door open to see what was up, and it looks like the pin pushes out like its suppose to, but not passed the little plastic piece (which is must pass to go through the door latch). Kind of like it is stuck halfway in and out when I lock it. When I unlock, it sucks all the way back in.

Is it getting stuck somehow? Is there an adjustment I can make to fix it? Its not a huge deal but having it work would be great.


----------



## mmagliaro (Apr 20, 2011)

This is an old post, but...
My advice, although I bet some will frown upon this, is to bend the little metal tab inside the gas filler door out of the way so that the pin from the locking cable cannot go into it, and cannot ever lock that door shut. I had that cable get stuck or freeze in cold weather so that it was impossible to open the door to put gas in the car! That's a lot worse than the door not locking.
I read around the web a little and found other accounts of that gas filler door lock not letting go, and once it started sticking on me, I disabled mine to avoid the nightmare of pulling into a gas station on empty and not being able to put gas in the car.

It may not be strictly "secure", but if that bothers you, get an aftermarket locking gas cap - the kind with a lock built right into it that you need a separate key for.


----------

